# Segmented turning



## Tykemo (Dec 7, 2013)

I am just wondering if anyone uses software for segmented turnings and, if so, which one? I looked at Bill Kandler's but I have a MAC . Thank you.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 7, 2013)

Marley has a segment calculator located at

http://marleyturned.com/Shop_Utilities.html


----------

